# موضوع يشمل العديد من مواضيع التصميم الأساسية في الملتقى



## Abo Fares (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

نظراً للسؤال كثيراً عن الخطوات الأولية للتصميم.. أحببت وضع هذا الموضوع الذي يجمع مقتطفات عن ذلك مختارة من المواضيع العديدة في الملتقى، وذلك ريثما يتم تنظيم العمل بشكل أفضل.. (يعني حل إسعافي متل ما بيقولوا )

(إهداء إلى كل المهندسين بشكل عام في قسم الهندسة المدنية، وإلى المهندس هادي المهندس بشكل خاص )

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..




بقلم م. saggar


> *تصميم كامل لمسجد موجود على هذا الرابط هديه لاخواننا المهندسين *
> *الملف بعد فك الضغط مكون من 31 مخطط اتوكاد وهي غير محميه*
> *يمكن التعديل عليها بسهوله وتقديمها لاي مشروع مسجد لكن ارجوا ان تقدم مجانا بدون اخذ اتعاب هندسيه*
> *لله فقط*
> ...


 


المشاركة التالية بقلم م. رزق حجاوي 


> هناك مبنى مؤلف من ستة طوابق وكل طابق يحتوي على اربعة شقق والمطلوب ما يلي :
> 
> 1- ما هي المخططات الهندسية الازمة لتصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟
> 
> - المخططات المعمارية





> مسقط السطح Roof Plan (لبيان موقع فتحات الخدمات -المناور = Shaft
> ​
> المقاطع العمارية (توضح ارتفاع التصوينة- تفاصيل العزل- احواض الزاعة اذا كانت موجوده ).
> 
> ...








المشاركة التالية بقلم م. أبو الحلول 



> وأما عن الخطوات التي أتبعها في طريقة تصميم هذه العناصر هي:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. إسراء محفوظ 



> *لأن كل واحد فينا بيحتاج انه يرجع لمحاضرات الكلية وساعات كتير بنكون فقدناها او ضيعناها *
> 
> *جئت لكم بمحاضرات مادة الخرسانه والتى تجمع معظم موضوعات الخرسانه والتصميم الأنشائى*
> *ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولن اطلب منكم ردود فقط سأطلب منكم دعوات ليصلح الله شأنى*





> *http://www.4shared.com/dir/6631571/6...b/sharing.html* ​








بقلم م. skill ​



> السلام عليكم إخواني في المنتدى الكريم:






> أقدم لكم محاضرات البتون المسلح3(تصميم البلاطات) على شكل جزئين
> 
> 
> الأول:قسم الدكتور مأمون السمكري ويشتمل على تصميم البلاطات المصمتة والهوردي(المفرغة)
> ...





> ​








بقلم م. أبو بكر 



> *نرفق ربطاً نوطة تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل .. الطريقة الستاتيكة الثانية - .*





> *المعتمدة في الكود العربي السوري و المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي Ubc97 .*
> 
> 
> *الملفات مرفوعة بطريقة Jpg و مؤلفة من 6 ملفات مضغوطة ..*
> ...








بقلم م. أبو بكر 



> *و الآن بالتفصيل المريح ..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. skill 



> *السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام نقدم لكم دورة لتاهيل المهندسين لدراسة المنشأت على الزلازل *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. أبو الحلول ​



> بالنسبة للدراسة الزلزالية تكون كما ذكرت أنت من حيث الحساب بالطريقة الستاتيكية أولاً، هذه الطريقة الستاتيكية تعتبر كافية لبعض المنشآت، أما بالنسبة للعديد من المنشآت (سأقوم بذكرها لاحقاً) فإن هذه الطريقة تعتبر غير كافية وإنما يجب التحليل بالطريقة الديناميكية، ولكن التحليل بهذه الطريقة قبل التحليل الديناميكي يبقى أساسياً وذلك لمعايرة قوى القص القاعدية






> بالنسبة للطرق الستاتيكية هناك طريقتين: الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى: V=ZIKCSW وهي الطريقة التي مجال استخدامها ضيق نسبة بالطريقة الثانية، حيث أن العديد من الكودات لم تعد تذكرها.. وأما الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية فهي: V=Cv.I/R.T وهي جيدة طالما أن المبنى محقق لشروط معينة.
> 
> 
> مجال استخدام الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى ينحصر للمنشآت المنتظمة شاقولياً وأفقياً والتي لاتزيد اللامركزية فيها عن 10% في كلا الاتجاهين، فإن لم يتحقق شرط اللامركزية أصبح استخدام الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية ضرورياً إذا كان المنشأ أيضاً منتظماً شاقولياً وأفقياً، وإذا كان المبنى محققاً لشرط الارتفاع الذي يجب ألا يزيد عن 240 قدم، وإذا كان تربة التأسيس ليست من النوع SF، وعندما لاتتحقق الشروط السابقة يصبح التحليل الديناميكي مطلوباً..
> ...





> T دور المنشأة الدقيق الناتج عن النمذجة الفراغية ثلاثية الأبعاد للمنشأة وليس الدور التقريبي
> 
> 
> نقوم بعد ذلك بتطبيق قوة القص القاعدية في كل من الاتجاهين X و Y ، فإن كانت المنشأة منتظمة شاقولياً وأفقياً ومحققة لشرط الارتفاع والتربة، كان ذلك كافياً، أما إن لم تكن كذلك فإن التحليل الديناميكي يصبح ضرورياً..
> ...






​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. أبو الحلول



> القوى الزلزالية (أو الرياح) المؤثرة على المبنى تتعلق بشكل كبير (لا بل وتعتمد بشكل أساسي) على الجملة الإنشائية الموجودة في المبنى المعتمدة لمقاومة القوى الأفقية الناتجة عن الرياح أو الزلازل..


​


> على سبيل المثال، سواء كان الحساب بالطريقة الاستاتيكية الأولى (والتي يمكن استخدامها تحت شروط معينة موجودة في الكودات، وبخاصة بالنسبة لموضوع اللامركزية والفتل) أو بالطريقة الاستاتيكية الثانية (التي هي أفضل من الأولى ومجال استخدامها أكبر) أو بالطريقة الديناميكية، فكل ذلك يعتمد على عدد من العوامل أهمها: وزن المنشأ W، ودور المنشأ T .. وكلا العاملين المذكورين يتعلقان بشكل أساسي بالعناصر الإنشائية الموجودة في المنشأ..
> 
> مثلاً، علاقة حساب القوة الزلزالية اعتماداً على الطريقة الاستاتيكية الأولى (التي أوشكت على الانقراض) هي:
> v= Z.i.k.c.s.w
> ...






بقلم م. أبو الحلول​


> *السلام عليكم..*​
> *يمكننا تقسيم الجمل الإنشائية المقاومة للعزوم الناتجة عن الحمولات الأفقية في المباني البيتونية المسلحة إلى الأقسام التالية:*​
> *1- جملة الجدران الحاملة: تتألف من جدران قص بيتونية مسلحة تعمل على مقاومة كل من الأحمال الأفقية والشاقولية.*​
> *2- جملة الأبنية الهيكلية: تتألف من جدران قص بيتونية مسلحة مقاومة للأحمال الأفقية بشكل كامل، وأما الإطارات (أعمدة + كمرات) فتقاوم الأحمال الشاقولية.*​
> ...


 



بقلم م. أحمد الساداتي​


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:*
> *اخواني الاعضاء اقدم اليكم في مشاركه اليوم ملف باوربوينت اكثر من رائع وهو من اعداد استاذي الفاضل المهندس/ طارق السلكاوي والمعيد بكليه الهندسه بشبرا جامعه بنها _مصر..... يشرح فيه خطوه بخطوه طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتأثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني وأخذها في الاعتبار ببرنامج ساب 9 باستخدام طرق التحليل الاتيه :*
> *1-static Loading*
> *2-response Spectrum Loading*
> ...


 



​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. أبو الحلول​ 


> اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:
> 
> 
> > لوسمحت عاوز افتح باب المناقشة والفهم على هذا الموضوع علشان انا بجد مش فاهمه
> ...


 




بقلم م. حسان​


> *اقتباس:*
> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحووره الأموره
> 
> *
> ...


 

بقلم م. Hossam101​


> *فيديو جميل يشرح طرق تصميم حوئط القص باستخدام*
> *برنامج ال ETABS *​
> *التحميل من هنا*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/66607096..._SHDesign.html*​


 



بقلم م. skill


> ختاما أقدم لإخواني الأفاضل الملحق الثالث في الكود العربي السوري 2006 :30:





> الخاص بالتفصيلات الإنشائية الازمة لإعداد الرسومات واللوحات التنفيذية لمختلق العناصر الإنشائية
> 
> الرابط:http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=70586
> وفي الختام أقول:​
> ...


 









مع تحيــــــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. baggar​


> *اهديكم هذا العمل المتوضع عبارة عن ملف اكسل يحتوي على*
> *ملخص معلومات هندسية *
> *الاصدار 1.0*​
> *حيث يمكن التعديل والاضافة وتصحيح هذه المعلومات *​
> ...


 


بقلم م. الأصلي​


> *اكسل اكسل اكسل اكسل (معادلات)*
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/72667346...ormulae01.html*
> *بايجابية علشان خاطر المهندس بشر..................العسل*​


 


بقلم م. sryh​


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​
> *الملف التالي قمت باقتباسه من أحد مشاريع التخرج لبعض الطلبة في جامعتنا وهو يتحدث عن الطريقة التفصيلية لتصميم السلالم . وفق ACI CODE *
> *اتمني أن تستفيدول منه .*
> *اختار حفظ الهدف باسم ----- للتحميــــل *​
> ...


 



بقلم م. abdocivil​


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> *برنامج PcaColumn الاصدار رقم 3.63 ارجو من الله ان ينتفع بيه جميع الاخوه المهندسيين*
> *ولا تنسونا من دعائكم*
> *:16: :16: :16: :70: :70: :70:*
> ...


 


بقلم م. a.m​


> *الى اخواني المهندسين و المقاولين *
> *هذه نماذج جاهزة باستخدام اكسل لحساب فواتير المشاريع*
> *النماذج من تصميمي ارجو ان تنال رضاكم و الله ولي التوفيق*
> *اللهم تقبله مني خالصا لوجهك الكريم*
> ...


 


بقلم م. وردة الهندسة​


> *هذا البرنامج من اعداد المهندس/ محمود زغلل , المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق.*
> 
> *يقوم البرنامج بتصميم الأنواع المختلفة للسلالم وحساب عدد الأسياخ في المتر بعد اختيار قطر السيخ.*
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. مهندس السواهيك​


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> *الأخوة الأعزاء جئتُ اليوم ومعي برنامج جداً سهل وظريف تقوم بإدخال جميع ظروف العمل ومكان الصب الذي ستقوم به ومن ثم يقوم بإعطائك نسبة الخلط المناسبة للأسمنت مع الرمل مع الحصى ونسبة الماء للأسمنت.*
> 
> *لتحميل البرنامج أضغط هنا رابط مباشر*​


 



بقلم م. learnonline1​


> هذه مجموعه من الكتب الجيده و أكثرها شائع على أغلب المنتديات لكنى وددت أن تكون مجمعه فى موضوع واحد يسهل على الراغبين فيها الحصول عليها





> إليكم اللنكات
> MSprojectبرنامج إدارة المشاريع بالصوت والصورة.rar
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. العزيز بالله


> Calculator





> هو برنامج صغير قمت ببرمجته علي الفيجوال بيسك 6 ، يستخدم لعرض الأبعاد القياسية ووزن المتر الطولي لأشهر القطاعات الحديدية المستخدمة في بناء الهياكل المعدنية.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







بقلم م. سيد طه محمد 


> *أخواني الكرام السلام عليكم...
> حبيت أضع بين أيديكم مثال لحساب كميات العناصر الخرسانية لمشروع أشتركت فى تنفيذه و هو عبارة عن مبنى سكني مكون من دور سرداب و أرضي و عشرة أدوار متكررة و أرفقت بالموضوع مخططات المشروع و ملف حساب الكميات
> أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة و حاضر لأي أقتراحات أو أستفسارات*​
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. علي درويش


> *هذة مجموعة من البرامج الهامة لكل مهندس يريد ان يخوض في مجال التصميم فهذة البرامج لا بد ان تتوافر لدية وكذاك هذة المجموعة من البرامج خاصة امن يريد دخول مشروع structure كمشروع تخرج (وخصوصا مشروع structure هندسة الزقازيق) *وفيهم الأربع برامج اللي طلبها مننا الدكتور عاطف العراقي * .............. وانتظروا الشرح
> 
> AutoCAD2009
> رابط مباشر والسرعة جميلة
> ...


 



بقلم م. هاشم حسن


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> أخوتي الكرام
> أقدم لكم محاضرات في شرح برنامج الـ ETABS 9.2​
> ...


 



بقلم م. MIDI_1349


> رأيت ضغط كبير على طلبات شرح لبرنامج بريمافيرا الرائع المستخدم فى ادارة المشروعات
> 
> 
> فقررت رفع احدى الاسطوانات الموجودة لدى حتى يستفاد منها كل اخوتى فى المنتدى
> ...


 





​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. ammar2123​


> *اعزائي*
> *تجدون في هذا الرابط كراس تكنولوجيا الكونكريت*
> *وهو كراس يتحدث عن الاسطح الكونكريتية و طرق و انواع الانهاء لها*
> *اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم*
> ...


 



بقلم م. skill​


> *السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام نقدم لكم دورة لتاهيل المهندسين لدراسة المنشأت على الزلازل *
> *للدكتورالمهندس : أحمد سليمان الحسن *
> *أستاذ في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق*
> *تموز 2007*
> ...


 



بقلم م. ahmad_civil​


> *أيضا يوجد كل من :*​
> *(1) اسهامات العلماء العرب في علم الرياضيات *​
> *(2) مفاهيم أساسية .*​
> *(3) نظريات هندسية .*​
> ...


 



بقلم م. khaledelmasry​ 


> أهدى اليكم هذا المجهود المتواضع كتاب باللغه العربيه عن موضوع (العقود الأنشائيه بين المالك والمهندس) ... وانصح كل مهندس عربى بأن يستفيد من هذا الكتاب.... والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته





> civ209.pdf‏ (1.07 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 7214)​


 



بقلم م. a.m​


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين​
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. سيد طه محمد​


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> *ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية وفق الكود المصري بأستخدام الطريقة الحدية (Ultimate method ) و أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة . أرجو أن يكون به فائدة لكم و في أنتظار أقترحاتكم .*
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. wael5​


> *هذة ملفات اكسل للتصميم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. تأهيل​


> *ارجو ان تنال رضاكم .............. وتنالون منها فائدة قيمة ............. تحياتي.*
> *:19:*
> 
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. محمد دنيا​


> *دى محاضرات التحليل الانشائى للفرقة الثالثة مدنى صوت و صورة للدكتور عاطف عراقى *​
> 
> 
> *هنزل المحاضرة مرة بور بوينت من غير صوت ومرة بالصوت و ان شاء الله كل لما تنزل محاضرة هحطها *​
> ...


 




بقلم م. حامد الحمداوي​


> *السلام عليكم*
> *سادتي الكرام*
> *ساضع لكم موقعا للحسابات الهندسيه والقوانين المتعلقه بها*
> *ويتضمن المواضيع التاليه*
> ...


 




بقلم م. ammar2123​


> السلام عليكم
> أعزائي ..... في هذا المنتدى
> تجدون في هذا الرابط ملزمة بها شروحات بسيطة عن كيفية تصميم السدود
> اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم
> ...


 




بقلم م. amr_zaki​


> *Dimensional Solutions, software*​
> 
> 
> *تصميم القواعد و قواعد الخزانات*
> ...


 




بقلم م. البريقي​


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الأعزاء*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. رائد 2005​


> *اخواني الاعزا لمن يريد تصميم اي مقطع خرساني مباشرة من الشبكة ستجد بداخل الموقع امكانية التصميم بواسطة الكود الامريكي ACI CODE 318*​
> 
> 
> *REINFORCED CONCRETE DESIGN *​
> ...


 




بقلم م. علي محمد يوسف​


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أرفق لكم ملفا لحساب السهوم في الجوائز من البيتون المسلح عن كتاب نظريات البيتون المسلح الجزء الثاني جامعة دمشق للدكتور المهندس محمود نوفل والدكتور المهندس أسامة النحاس جزاهم الله عنا كل الخير .*
> *تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق*
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. يحيى الأبرش​


> *اليكم ملف اكسل لتصميم المقاطع *
> *ارجو أن يفيكم*
> 
> 
> ...


 




بقلم م. حامد سمير حامد​


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> قول الحق خليك جرىء النمازج دى من حديد​
> ...


----------



## Abo Fares (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. إنشائي طموح


> *السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين :56: وحشتوني :56:
> 
> تصميم هانجر لشركة الكهرباء بكامل تفاصيله مع النوتة الحسابية والرسم بتفاصيله
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. حلمي محمد جمال


> لاخوه الاعزاء
> كل عانم و انتم بخير
> اضع بين ايديكم اليوم
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. شريف الطنطاوي


> *الي المنتدي الكريم اهدي هذا الرابط "لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك"
> http://www.architecturaldesigns.com/*





> ​







بقلم م. هيثم كلوب


> ) البلاطات المعصبة - الهوردي (
> سأتطرق لهذا الموضوع بشكل عملي وعلمي وسأقسم هذا الموضوع الي عدة محاور مهمة وفي كل محور سأتطرق الي عدة تساؤلات أرجوا أن تبادلوني نفس هذه التساؤلات لنبحث معاُ عن أجوبه لها.
> المحور الأول: المزايا والعيوب:
> من أهم مزايا هذا النوع من الأسقف :
> ...


 



بقلم م. هيثم كلوب


> المحور الثاني/ اشتراطات الأبعاد والأشكال:
> 
> 1- سماكة بلاطة التغطية تتراوح ما بين (5-8 سم) ويمكن أن تقل او تزيد عن ذلك في حالات خاصة.
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وبعد الصلاه علي اشرف المرسلين
> اقدم لكم خلاصه المواقع الهندسيه في برامج التصميم
> الموضوع متجدد بأذن الله واعذروني لان النت عندي ضعيف
> ...


 



بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين​


> *برامج الاساسات
> 1-برامج صغيره الاساسات
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2006456/footing.rar
> 2-تصميم القواعد المتاجوره
> ...







بقلم أحمد عصام الدين​


> *برنامج اساسات اخر
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2...oundations.cab
> 
> وللحديث بقبه ان شاء الله
> ...







بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين​


> *برامج الحديد
> برامج صغيره لحديد التسلسح
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2006456/rft.rar
> برنامج لعمل جدول لتفاصيل الحديد
> ...







بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين​


> *برامج التصميم
> لقد جمعت المجموعه مع بعض لسهوله التحميل
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2...old%20slab.rar
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2...20programs.rar
> ...







بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين


> برامج حديد تسليح رائعه
> 
> http://www.uuploadit.com/users/medo2006456/raft%202.rar
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. أحمد عصام الدين


> في المرفقات روابط لاهم شروحات التي تم تقديمها في مجال التصميم
> 
> 
> 
> new Text Document.txt‏ (578 بايت, المشاهدات 37)


 


​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. sryh​


> *حتي يحصل المصمم علي تصميم سليم لابد من أن تكون الأحمال المطبقة صحيحة 100% *​
> *أثناء تصفحي لبعض المواقع وجدت تقرير مفصل عن : *​
> *تطبيق الحمولات الحية *​
> *http://www.mohandes.net/eng/lds/lloads.php*​
> ...


 



بقلم م. أبو بكر​


> *تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الرياح*​
> *حمولات الرياح : *​
> *إن السبب الرئيسي لإهمال قوى الرياح في بلادنا هو انخفاض ارتفاع المباني بحيث تغدو قيم حمولات الرياح بسيطة و مهملة .*
> *لكن تأثير الرياح يظهر جلياً في المنشآت المرتفعة مثل ( خزانات الماء العالي - الأبراج " أكثر من 7 طوابق " - مآذن الساجد .. الخ ) .*​
> ...


 



بقلم م. khad​ 


> بالنسبة للتأثير الديناميكى للرياح يرتبط اساسا بمدى مرونة المنشأ طبقا للتردد الطبيعى للمنشأ natural frequency ويمكن حساب التردد الطبيعى عن طريق البرامج مثل ساب او عن طريق معادلات تقريبية فى المواصفات المختلفة ويتم عندها اخذ التأثير الديناميكى عن طريق GUST FACTOR وبعد ذلك يتم حساب الاحمال عن طريق المعادلات هذا بالنسبة للكود





> ويمكن ايضا عمل تمثيل لحمل الرياح مع الارتفاع عند كل الارتفاعات مع اخذ تاثير احمال الدور مع الادوار المختلفة time record for wind loading at each height​
> وبعدها يمكن حساب المنشأ بوضع الحمل المتغير مع الزمن عند كل دور مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار التردات الطبيعية للمنشأ​
> 
> 
> ...







بقلم م. حسين83​ 


> *رابط كتاب تصميم*​
> 
> *http://www.fileflyer.com/view/it0lwB0*


 




بقلم م. منار العز​ 


> *تصاميم المهندس يوسف التويم جزاه الله خير الجزاء *​
> 
> 
> *علما بأنه لا يوجد أي تكاليف مقابل حقوق التصميم:::::::::::::::::::::::*​
> ...


 




بقلم م. ELHO​ 


> *السلام عليكم:34: *​
> *هذا كتاب عن المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل وفيه بعض الصور لزلزال بومرداس2003 بالجزائر*
> *الكتاب بالفرنسية أرجو الإستفادة:85: *​
> *و عيد مبارك للجميع إن شاء الله*
> ...


 




بقلم م. بيت التصميم​ 



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 


> في هذه المره اهدي اخواني المهندسين لوحه انشائيه للبشه مسلحه مرتكزه علي خوازيق​
> واسال الله العلي القدير التوفيق والسداد في القول والعمل​
> 
> 
> http://www.tkne.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6931​


 



بقلم م. ahmad_civil​


> *برنامج يقوم بتفريد حديد التسليح و طباعته نيابة عنك **مساحة البرنامج 32 ميجا و يمكن تنزيله من الرابط*
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/23062415...dpws__211.html*​
> *طريقة التنزيل من الرابط :*
> *1- يتم النقر على الرابط بزر الفأرة الايسر*
> ...


 






​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بقلم م. أبو الحلول


> > *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :*
> >
> > *اولا اود ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى .*
> >
> ...


 



بقلم م. abo-abdualah


> *برنامج تفريد التسليح (مرفق)*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> *الأخوة الكرام أقدم لكم برنامج يقوم بتفريد تسليح الجوائز*
> *ربما البرنامج طرح من قبل لا أدري لكن تقبلوه بالغصب*
> ...


 



بقلم م. حامد الجمال​


> تصميم لكل العناصر الأنشائية بملف واحد





> ارجو من الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ان ينفعنا بما علمنا
> 
> هذا الملف قام بتصميمة المهندس محمود الكاتب المعيد بهندسة عين شمس بمصر
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. أحمد حمدان


> *الاخوه الكرام اليكم هذا البرنامج الرائع لتصميم درج . يحتاج معلومات مثلا" الطول والعرض الكلي وسمك ال slab وبعض المعلومات البسيطه ليقوم باعطائك تصميم متكامل مع توزيع حديد التسليح.*
> *:81:*
> 
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. فؤاد الليموني​


> تصميمات للمنازل لا عدد لها




> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> 
> *إخوانى الكرام أسأل الله أن تكونوا جميعا بخير حال ..*
> *هرجع تانى وأكلمكم فى الشئ اللى انا مقتنعه بيه جدا أنك كل ما تتفرج كل ماتكتسب مهارات أكتر *
> ...


 



بقلم م. z-20-1-h


> *الزملاء المهنسون اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذي يقدم مجموعه كبيره من البرامج الممتازه لمهندسي التصميم : *
> *http://www.structural-engineering.fsnet.co.uk/free.htm*


 



بقلم م. حسان2


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eljumbazy143
> 
> 
> _سلام شباب... _
> ...


 



بقلم م. صلاحالدين


> *السلام عليكم*
> *نرفق لكم احدى المشاريع المنفذة وهي عبارة مدرسة ذات شكل مميز*
> *ارجو ان تنال رضاكم*
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. sail


> *reinforced concrete design*
> *محاضرات باللغة الانجليزية بالنظام الامريكى*
> 
> 
> ...


 



بقلم م. المهندس اليمني


> *يوضح الملف المرفق كيفية نقل الاحمال وتصميم البلاطات وتصميم الاعمدة والكمرات بواسطة برنامج الساب وكذالك بطريقة حسابية*
> 
> 
> 
> 423102910.pdf‏ (1.33 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 1207)


 



بقلم م. بيت التصميم


> *النوته الحسابيه لتصميم خزان مازوت محمل علي كمره دائريه محمله علي خوازيق *
> 
> *DESIGN FOUNDATION TANK MAZOT *
> *IN *





> *CAS LODING ON PILES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







بقلم م. str


> *اخواني المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :16::16::16:*
> *في اثناء تصفحي لمواقع الانترنت وجدت موقع به معلومات قيمة جدا عن انواع البلاطات ومميزاتها وعيوبها ومقارنة فيمابينها :71::71::71: وهي عبارة عن عشرة ملفات بي دي اف وملف اكسل وسوف ارفعها كلها على التوالي ولا يهمكم انتم بس حملوا بس لا تنسونا من ردودكم الطيبة *
> *:7::7::7::7::7:*
> *
> ...


 


​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بقلم م. ايمن دندوش


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*
> *نظرا لاهمية البلاطات المعصبة واستخدامها الكبير ووجود معلومات كثيرة على النت *
> *تم تجميع كل ما يتعلق بالبلاطات المعصبة دراسة و تنفيذ *
> 
> ...


 


بقلم م. eng_islam


> *مجموعة كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه - جامعة القاهره وذلك بالكود المصري لـ 2007
> الجزء الأول ويتضمن :
> 1- Design of single reinforced sections
> 2- Design of double reinforced sections
> ...


 
​


----------



## eng abdallah (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مميز و مفيد م ابو الحلول


----------



## براء فارس (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك... انا لا اصدق عيني ان كل شيء موجود امامي بصفحة واحدة.... شكرا جزيلا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع فوق الممتاز من أخ دائما متميز
بارك الله فيك وشكر لك سعيك 
وجعل هذا العمل العظيم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abo Fares (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بارك الله بكم جميعاً زملائي.. شكراً جزيلاً لكم.. 

ملاحظة مهمة أحببت التنويه إليها.. طبعاً الموضوع يبقى موضوعاً فيه مشاركات جميلة حقاً من الزملاء.. ولكن هو وغيره من هذه المواضيع لا يمكننا اعتماده قاعدة أساسية نمشي عليها.. وإنما هي مشاركات يمكن الاستعانة بها، ولا تخرج خارج هذه الحدود........ فالأصل دائماً هي الوثائق الثابتة من كودات ومراجع وما إلى ذلك.. 

مع شكري وامتناني طبعاً لجميع الزملاء ممن كان لهم مساهمات أكثر من رائعة جمعتها في هذا الموضوع..

لكم جميــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## emad abd elrady (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## msaelfeky (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا شكرا و جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## bedo_9922 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على كل المساعدات التى تقدمونها لأخوانك ولأخواتكم المهندسين والمهندسات

وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه

انفع الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (10 يوليو 2009)

بالفعل موضوع رائع 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بجهدك وعلمك
وجعل مثواك الجنة


----------



## al araby 82 (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا مديددددددددد


----------



## eng.mohamed1st (24 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ايه المجهود الرائع دا تسلم يا باشمهندس بس كان ليا طلب كنت محتاج برنامج او ملف اكسل لتصميم العناصر الانشائيه بالكود الامريكي وياريت يكون بيطلع نوته حسابيه
معذره علي الاطاله بس ياريت لو تقدر تجيبلي طلبي


----------



## Abo Fares (24 يوليو 2009)

eng.mohamed1st قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله ايه المجهود الرائع دا تسلم يا باشمهندس بس كان ليا طلب كنت محتاج برنامج او ملف اكسل لتصميم العناصر الانشائيه بالكود الامريكي وياريت يكون بيطلع نوته حسابيه
> معذره علي الاطاله بس ياريت لو تقدر تجيبلي طلبي


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم... 

يمكن أن تجد الفائدة من هذا الموضوع :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121762.html

لك تحيــــــــاتي..

​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 أغسطس 2009)

​مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي محمد
جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abusame (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
وبعد المواضيع الموضحة اعلاة كلها جميلة ورائعة 
ولاكن انابحث عن برنامج تنظيم المعاملات الوارد والصادر عربي


----------



## abusame (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي انتي اهنئك في هذا البرامج الشيقة والمتازه 
ونا اطلب منك برنامج تنظيم المعاملات الصادره والوارده 
والله يوفقك الى المزيز من التطورات ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## jak88 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد قدورة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعة على هذا الكنز من المعلومات


----------



## ديميرونى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي سؤال ياريت حضراتكم تجوبوا عليه:
-كيف يمكن عمل simple connection بين الكمرة والعمود
متي يكون علي الاعمدة عزوم وهل يحدث هذا في solid& flat slabs
ياريت توضحولي اكتر(كيف يمكن عمل joint بين الكمرة والعمود تحقق عدم نقل عزوم علي الاعمدة ( غير وصلة الكمرة بالعمود في الاطار frame ) وذلك من ناحية inertia والابعاد للكمرة والعمود وتفاصيل التسليح)
-

رجاء كرما لا امرا ..توضيح بعض المعلومات عن الاعمدة الغير متوافرة 
1- قواعد القص فى الاعمدة ..اتجاهات القص .. 2- هل يوجد حد ادنى للاعمدة على حسب مساحة المبنى ؟..انا كنت قريت فى كتاب ان عدد الاعمدة تقريبا لتغطية مساحة مبنى = (مساحة المبنى /10 ) +1 هل الكلام ده صحيح ؟ !!
3- عند القص فى الاعمدة احيانا بنقلل عدد الاسياخ فى الادوار العيا.. طب مثلا لو عدد الاسياخ فى العمود كان 10 وبعد القص بقى عدد الاسياخ تمانية .. اذن فيه سيخين فى الدور السفلى موش هيبقى ليهم وصلات تراكب مع اسياخ الدور العلوى .. الاسياخ دى بنعمل فيها ايه ؟ 
4- العمود الشمعة .. امتى نحتاجة ؟ ..وهل يجب العمود الشمعة انه يرتكز على قاعدة ولا ممكن يكون فى دور علوى فقط وموش ممتد للاساسات .. طب لو ينفع يبقى فى دور علوى فقط .. كده هيبقى concntreted load على البلاطة ..تسليح البلاطة فى منطقتة بيبقى عامل ازاى ؟ 
.. كده انا طولت اوى على حضرتك ..انا اسف بس الف استفسار واستفسار فى دماغى دول شوية منهم .. لو عند حضرتك وقت تجاوبنى على نص الاسئله دى بس يبقى جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور على كل حال ..
وياريت لو في كتاب يتكلم عن جزئية القص في الاعمدة وقواعدها
ياريت يابشمهندس تهتم بسؤالي وترد علي بسرعة ولو امكن ارفاقي ببعض الكتب او الملفات عن مثل هذا الموضوع

​


----------



## eraserengarab (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع بس المطلوب روابط التحميل .


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات جدا رائعة

الله يوفقكم جميعا

استفدت من كل المشاركات


----------



## hassananas (2 أبريل 2010)

نرجو من الذين يمكلون هذا الكتاب وضعه هنا للاستفادة منه ولكم جزيل الشكر. 

كتاب ديناميكا المنشات للدكتور محمد سماره

او الدكتور كنعان


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مشرفنا ابو الحلول
بجد مجهود رائع
انك جمعت كل المواضيع الى بتتكلم عن التصميم فى موضوع واحد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboelkheir (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## ريهام عمر1 (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز ارجو افادتي لماذا كلما حاولت تحميل الملفات يعود تلقائيا الى الصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## ايمن حسين (31 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مايو 2011)

موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 أغسطس 2011)

اكثر من رائع وفق الله الجميع


----------



## وليد بن حمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## وليد بن حمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## وليد بن حمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

افتح الرابط لوتكرمت


----------



## ahmad osman (22 يناير 2012)

ممكن لعير المهندس عمل تصميم كمرا او اعمده او خلافه


----------



## ahmad osman (22 يناير 2012)

ياريت الادمن او اى حد يرد على فى الموضوع دا


----------



## aymanallam (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## himahus (30 يناير 2012)

*مطلوب شرح sap2000 push over*

لو سمحتم اريد شرح فيديو لpushover analysis وكيفيه التعامل معه فى sap2000
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jsce (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم ووفقنا الله واياكم
<<يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك>>>>>


----------



## م.عطا (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## Eng.salaheddeen (7 مايو 2012)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
fffffffffffffffffff
fffffffffff


----------



## ahmednegeda2012 (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mamdouh salem (19 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (19 يناير 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل الله يبارلك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 فبراير 2013)

جهد رائع فعلا موفق للرفع و المجهود الرائع موفق لكل خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكن اغلب الملفات لم تعد متاحة


----------



## محمود شتا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع جيد


----------



## nedal jad (22 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين جميعا للمواضيع الهامة والمفيدة


----------



## amr2021 (20 يناير 2015)

:20::20::20:


----------

